
HTTPS with Nginx and Let's Encrypt - huydotnet
http://huytd.github.io/2015/12/16/setup-free-ssl-with-lets-encrypt/index.html
======
dan1234
I wouldn't put too much faith in any tutorial which still had SSLv3 in the
config.

I'd recommend this more detailed setup for nginx:
[https://raymii.org/s/tutorials/Strong_SSL_Security_On_nginx....](https://raymii.org/s/tutorials/Strong_SSL_Security_On_nginx.html)

